# Advice for Avic Avic Enclosure



## jjester (Mar 18, 2016)

Hello friends,

I'm a long time lurker, first-time poster.

Background:
I've been successfully keeping a very patient _G. Rosea_ for about a year, and I have decided to branch out into an arboreal, specifically, an _A. Avic_.  I've tried to do the requisite research including reading Stanley's Tarantula Keeper's Guide.  Nevertheless, I have some questions that I couldn't find clear answers to via the forum search function.

*TL;DR: Newb trying hard but still needs some advice so he doesn't murder his Avic.*

My specimen is approximately two inches in length, and per the pet shop (that has kept it since it was a quarter inch) is probably about a year old give or take a few months.

The terrarium is an Exo-Terra, 12x12x18 that is kept in my largish bedroom.

Two concerns: 
1) Is my enclosure too big?  I admit I was overestimating on the necessity/practicality of the larger cage.  I gave into the newb's enthusiasm at that moment.  I've noticed, to my chagrin, that many really recommend the 8x8x12 nano as the ideal size.

2) I'm concerned about temperature.  My apartment tends to be on the colder side, and the room I keep the terrarium in is a bit large, so a space heater is a bit inefficient.
I know that heat mats are generally considered anathema because they can be downright deadly for terrestrials, but I wasn't sure if one put on the bottom of a tall cage like mine would be safe and/or advisable to ensure proper temp.

Any merciful advice is much appreciated,

Josh


----------



## Andy00 (Mar 18, 2016)

If you really want a cool display enclosure for your avic that will be its permanent enclosure then go with the large arboreal Jamie's tarantulas enclosure. It's still a better deal than the 12x12x18 and its even still big for your avic. I'd find a 1 gallon plastic tall container from a store like Walmart or target for now until it reaches about 3 inches. Also, the space heater is the safest way to go.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 19, 2016)

jjester said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm a long time lurker, first-time poster.
> 
> ...



1. Yes it's too big. It's much easier to keep track of your pet in a smaller setup, and easier for it to find food, esp roaches and crix. Don't get me wrong, it wouldn't necessarily die in a large setup, you'd have to be more certain it was actually eating. Given it's your first Avic, that size would be a bad idea. Even a ExoTerra Nano Tall for a 2" Avic as your first T would not be the best of ideas.

2. Colder, such a subjective term, and not helpful at all, my friend thinks anything below 85F is cold. You need to keep them at temps of 72-75 generally speaking. It's possible that given a setup that is cold, your arboreal T will gravitate to the heat mat, and potentially die of dehydration.


----------



## jjester (Mar 21, 2016)

I appreciate the feedback.




Andy00 said:


> I'd find a 1 gallon plastic tall container from a store like Walmart or target for now until it reaches about 3 inches.


Point of clarification: Do you mean when it's 3 inches in body length or in leg span?  

I may have been imprecise before: it's about 2 inches in body length, but probably 3+ inches in leg span.


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 21, 2016)

2 inches body length? good to know. that 12x12x18 is a bit on the large size but not impossible to deal with. something smaller would be better till its full grown. avics dont get very big so the 12x12x18 would still be a little big. as for heating, heat mats are evil, dont use plz. space heater is the best all around. maybe put the cage in a smaller room? temps can be 68+ with little problems, though your spider might grow slower.


----------

